# yamaha 20 hp 4stoke on ankona shadowcast



## Carlos_velladares (Sep 3, 2013)

Hello, this is my first post on this page and am sure it wont be my last. I just had my new 2014 Ankona shadowcast with gunnels finished and am very happy with it. I am running a 2007 20 hp Yamaha 4stroke with the stock prop. I was running around key largo this weekend and I was getting 20-23 mph that cant be the real number.Does anyone have this outboard? if so please let me know what numbers you are getting and what prop your running. 

Another concern I have is that while I was running WOT the red light on the engine came on a few times. I also noticed that the engine would make a sound almost like its hitting a rev limiter or something. when this would happen I would be at 22-23 mph I would let of the throttle and stay at 20 mph because it wouldn't make any noise and sounded like it was running great.As soon as I would go faster it would make the noise again. Does anyone know what the red light stand for?  

I would really appreciate any help and thanks for taking time in reading my post


----------



## jldriver (Feb 11, 2013)

I would definitely infer from your comments that you are hitting the rev limiter...Yamaha or your owner's manual should help you confirm that, but if you're hearing the tell-tale sounds of a rev-limiter and you're also seeing a red light, I'd say that's a strong possibility. 

First things first, you'd need to confirm your engine's gear ratio, RPMs @ WOT and prop pitch. 

Gear ratio should be listed online or in your owner's manual. RPMs @ WOT should be fairly easy if you are truly hitting the rev limiter, otherwise you'll need a tach. The prop pitch should be stamped onto the prop...try to assemble all of that info and post it here so the experts can try to troubleshoot with you.

Also, just to confirm, do you have the 16' or 18' Shadowcast?


----------



## Carlos_velladares (Sep 3, 2013)

Will do and it's a 16 ill post a picture of it soon and thanks


----------

